# Plans for a wooden center console



## JKelley716 (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone know where I could find plans online to build myself a center console for my work truck (the box style chevy 3500's just have a big rubber floored gap between the seats. I want to fill the space with a center console box that gives me an armrest, paperwork slots, bigger cup holders for my big gulps  and instead of me making plans and building it cause it would not work... I'm a plumber not a carpenter... I want to find something online for it but can't seem to have any luck finding anything... Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

